# Ollie being adorable



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Such cute photos I found of Ollie today. :001_wub:



































Crates are for sleeping ON not IN :lol:


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I love the second one!


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

He's started a crate revolution bless him.
That third picture down is just THE cutest thing ever.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

proper springer pose, love the pics, how great are they.
love the second one, bless him.
michelle x


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Love the 3rd pic,How is Ollie,I miss hearing about him?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Awww lovely pictures, Hes gorgeous


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

theevos5 said:


> Love the 3rd pic,How is Ollie,I miss hearing about him?


thanks. It was his 3rd birthday yesterday, I have some piccies just need to upload them to here.

He's good, he's being a bit difficult in the garden lately, but I think its his extinction burst of his barking behaviour, so just have to push through it and keep consistent.  But he's been fantastic with everything else.


----------

